# What is success



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Michigan predator hunting is hard and I realize we will never kill dogs like they do out west. But what kind of sets to kill (or Atleast sightings) ratios are you guys getting? So far I am at 5 very well planned out sets and zero kills or sightings for the year. Any ideas at what point you are on top of your calling game here??


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good question. I just got a bunch of yote hunting stuff for Christmas and am on a steep learning curve.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

In my own experience if I call a fox or yote in within 15-20 sets I consider it a success. When hunting out west we figure about between 5- 10 sets on average . Also the time year makes a difference early in the year on uneducated animals it is a lot easier than once the woods have been trampled thru by deer hunters.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

This will be my second year trying and I have had very limited luck. My only kill has been by jumping them out of cover and shooting them lol. Calling has been a complete failure and I don't know why. I only hunt spots with the right wind and my set ups are text book perfect as far as I can tell. But nothing ever comes of it. I just can't figure out the recipe lol. Last night did two sets on corn fields And with good wood lots bordering and nothing. But was fun sitting out and playing with the light.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are using a e caller always start with a lower volume I learned that I was using to much volume. The only time I really crank up the volume is when it is windy. Keep at it mix it up you will eventually figure it out.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I figure if I get sightings 10% of the time I'm doing good. That doesn't mean killing. Just seeing them.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Honkkilla59 said:


> If you are using a e caller always start with a lower volume I learn that I was using to much volume. The only time I really crank up the volume is when it is windy. Keep at it mix it up you will eventually figure it out.


I will give this idea of "soft calling" a try. I've been trying dog breathes theory of blasting the call to bring out their "predator instincts" and it hasn't been proving effective for me. On foxpro wildfire I usually start at level 13 and work up to 20 in about 10 minutes. 20 meaning maxed volume


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

chuckinduck said:


> I figure if I get sightings 10% of the time I'm doing good. That doesn't mean killing. Just seeing them.


Sounds about right. It's hard to average. Some areas look really good and never produce, one area I have is averaging 70% sightings and I have yet to get one. Even the best guys go through dry spells. I think even a response to a call is a small success because at least you have located them!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Copper15 said:


> Sounds about right. It's hard to average. Some areas look really good and never produce, one area I have is averaging 70% sightings and I have yet to get one. Even the best guys go through dry spells. I think even a response to a call is a small success because at least you have located them!


I have had plenty of times were I have located dogs through howls, but that always seems to lead to a howl war with no results. This year for some reason I have yet to get a response, but hoping the upcoming breeding season changes that


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

What is success? That is a great question and I am sure that there are many different opinions of "What is success?". I usually only call in January, February and maybe the first week or so in March. I hunt a lot during that time and average 3-4 coyotes each season. I think that is "success". That's only my opinion. I quit counting sets a few years ago because I felt it put to much pressure on me. "Oh man, I've been out 14 times, I have got to get a coyote!!!".:yikes: That mental pressure, you know what I am talking about! Now I just go out and enjoy nature, if I see a coyote, that's good, if I shoot a coyote, that's even better. Last year I went until March 1st before I shot some coyotes. Until then I had only seen 2 without a shot being fired. I think last season was a "success". That's only my opinion.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Filthyoter said:


> I have had plenty of times were I have located dogs through howls, but that always seems to lead to a howl war with no results. This year for some reason I have yet to get a response, but hoping the upcoming breeding season changes that


Hey filthy,
After around 13 years of calling I have learned at least one thing... Its all about location. In southern Michigan at least the coyotes need to adapt to their surrounding's to live and not put themselves in danger. Instinctively they know they have to keep to certain areas at certain times of the day to stay out of trouble. Coyotes probably are the most adaptive animal in north america. 

So, coyotes need to feel safe and instinctivly comfortable to respond to a call (and there has to be a coyote or two there). You will often hear guys say "had them howling back but won't come in". This is often due to them not being comfortable running into an area they normally don't , or that they are nervous because they are wondering what is going on with this strange sounding coyote(s) in their territory. 

I have had at least 3 properties that you could use every call/sound/ wind direction on earth and the coyotes will not come in, despite seeing tracks and sign. However, if I got only a few hundred yards closer to what I think Is their core/comfortable area I started calling coyotes in there regularly. I have had it multiple times where I set up in an area with lots of sign, called for a good 30 min at all volumes and nothing showed. Then move as short as 300 yards and called coyotes in. I am sure they could here me on my first stand but simply I believe I was outside of their comfort zone. Now the hard part, finding these areas, and getting close enough. If I am in these areas I will normally just use a repetitive distress sound and let it play.I avoid howls because I don't want them nervous. 

Keep in mind there are no absolutes in coyote hunting, coyotes respond and act differently based on their social status, time of year, and how hungry and desperate they are.
My theory is in about a 5 mile area only a tiny % of it will hold coyotes during daylight. Trick is finding these spots, and these spots can change as the habitat changes. 

Good luck and keep at em'!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone. This year I have changed my day time hunting to only hunting the thickest, nastiest stuff possible. The only downside to this I'm finding however is if they circle down wind more than 40 yards I am screwed. This year I've already started getting good gear for night time calling and enjoy it a lot. Nothing like a screaming foxpro and searching for eyes with lights. But my idea on this is it's going to be a crap shoot because they are traveling at night, so I've been calling for an hour over a good field hoping that they travel into the area I'm calling


----------



## bowdrie (Jun 6, 2007)

Personally I feel successful when I have at least received a response in 1 out of 8-10 sets. Over the years I have found my nighttime sets have a higher response rate due to the animals feeling more comfortable at those twilight hours. 

Predator hunting can be the most rewarding and depressing activity at times. As others have mentioned there is no one size fits all approach to this sport and trying new things is generally a good thing. Switch up calling techniques, use decoys, pay attention to wind direction, entry and exit routes, etc.

In regards to calling I generally start off with the lower volume approach in order to catch the attention of those close by and slowly increase volume as the set lengthens. I mix up mouth calls with electronic calls and usually sit for 15-20 minutes depending on the terrain.

Keep at it!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been hunting coyotes well over 30 years now. For me a successful hunt is when i learn something from the coyote. One thing I have learned, almost everything works. Loud calling, soft calling, calling only when sign is present, calling when no sign is present, rabbit screams, bird screams, coyote screams, deer screams...... I have killed coyotes using all of the above methods.Only thing that dont work is when the jig is up... either they saw you, heard you, or smelled you. Keep at it, and learn from the greatest teacher there is.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't have specific numbers cuz I stopped counting stands, but called in 23 predators this season so far...last season I had 26 for the whole season, and I do hunt alot, but this year, I'm at maybe 40-50%....give or take


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

That's pretty impressive ratio rotty. Mind giving a brief explanation of what you look for in a spot and how you do your sets ?


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

look for where they are! do lots of scouting, knock on lots of doors, make lots of phone calls etc...
then use google maps and weather channel .com to plot out where I will hunt based on location and wind direction.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

And to clarify, those aren't fur down success, that is calling success percentage. . For example last two weekends i have been out making sets at night 5 each weekend, this past weekend had one confirmed predator, 1/5, weekend before that had one coyote double and one Fox double, none of those resulted in fur down.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

rotty said:


> look for where they are! do lots of scouting, knock on lots of doors, make lots of phone calls etc...
> then use google maps and weather channel .com to plot out where I will hunt based on location and wind direction.


 When coyotes reply but don't come in I look at it as I know where they are and when they were there. Might not be seeing one that trip but next trip there you can move your set spot accordingly.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

rotty said:


> And to clarify, those aren't fur down success, that is calling success percentage. . For example last two weekends i have been out making sets at night 5 each weekend, this past weekend had one confirmed predator, 1/5, weekend before that had one coyote double and one Fox double, none of those resulted in fur down.


I see you are from muskegon like myself. Going to pm you rotty


----------

